# Sausage Maker's new stuffers....



## daveomak (May 10, 2021)

The Sausage Maker's 5-lb. Stainless Steel Sausage Stuffer | Heavy Duty
					

Stuff your own sausage with the Sausage Maker's 5lb. sausage stuffer! High-quality, food grade stainless steel. For home or commercial use.



					www.sausagemaker.com
				












						The Sausage Maker's 10-lb. Stainless Steel Sausage Stuffer | Heavy Duty
					

Stuff your own sausage with the Sausage Maker's 10lb. sausage stuffer! High-quality, food grade stainless steel. For home or commercial use.



					www.sausagemaker.com


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 10, 2021)

That would land me in the $h!t house


----------



## thirdeye (May 10, 2021)

I have two of theirs that are 25 or30 years old that are still going strong.   Has anyone seen a mounting board for sale?  All the ones I've seen are homemade.


----------



## Steve H (May 10, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> That would land me in the $h!t house



Yeah, me too!


----------



## Steve H (May 10, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I have two of theirs that are 25 or30 years old that are still going strong.   Has anyone seen a mounting board for sale?  All the ones I've seen are homemade.



I haven't. Though I'd imagine they would be pretty easy to make.


----------



## DanMcG (May 10, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I have two of theirs that are 25 or30 years old that are still going strong.


I  bought my 5 pounder from TSM in 84, and never had an issue with it.


----------



## smokeymose (May 10, 2021)

Too pricey for me. My $100 unit from Gander Mountain works just fine for my 5# batches...


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2021)

Nice stuffer, but for that price it should come with a set of s/s horns.
Al


----------



## pumpkinseed (May 11, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I have two of theirs that are 25 or30 years old that are still going strong.   Has anyone seen a mounting board for sale?  All the ones I've seen are homemade.


For mounting board, is it to make it more stable, slide around less?  I got some rubber feet/isolators and attached them using nuts called acorn nuts.  These are a kind of cap so crud won't get stuck there.  You have to make sure the screws aren't too long or they won't attach right, but I have some assortments of screws so I can have lots of choices on hand.
I'm in the US and McMaster has them available.  You could also just have a look there to see what I mean.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 11, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice stuffer, but for that price it should come with a set of s/s horns.
> Al




I agree


----------

